# Compak K10 Fresh - viable and practical for coarser brew grinds?



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

I have been on a search for a really top-end espresso grinder, which has led me to the Compak K10 Fresh. However, I am also looking for that grinder to be useful for other brewing methods, possibly up to and including French Press. I don't want to compromise on the espresso grind, but I am willing to compromise on alternative coarser grinds (within reason)

Having done numerous searches on the Web, and forums, i am getting mixed messages about the extent to which large conical burr grinders / high end flat burrs (Mini E, K8 Fresh, etc) can yiled good results for much coarser grinds.

Specifically, who does or has used the Compak K10 Fresh (or one of its dosered siblings, where the adjustment mechanism would effectively be the same,) for a coarse grind?

My concerns would be twofold:

1. Can the adjustment actually get there - without pulling everything apart and moving the internals around. My guess would be yes. If my understanding is correct, the grind adjustment knob had a direct and unconstrained mechanical effect on the burr distance - which happens to be supported by a digial readout / calibration - the adjustment knob can keep twisting, and keep moving the burrs further apart (correct me if i'm wrong). This may mean the digital reading goes "off the scale", at which point its not counting any more, so coming back again probably needs a quick zero and / or the dialed-in espresso setting will no longer show the same digital readout for the same setting. I can live with that.. It won't be that often i need to do it.

2. Ignoring constraints in point 1 - can the burrs, at that distance, still produce consistency? This is where (some) seem to query the viability of this type of grinder.

French Press: what are the results and observations from people who have actually tried? I don't need equivalent perfection levels produced at espresso settings - by which i mean i can be quite tolerant of imperfection for French Press. Will i still get better results using this set-up, than just buying pre-ground - for which staleness will obviously be the enemy?

On a bit of a tangent: It has been said that the principle enemy of coffee ground for French Press is fines. Could those be sieved out after the grinding? (using some sort of kitchen sieve)

I would not consider a second electric grinder just for coarser brews - however rational that would be. My wife is not going to approve of K10 expenditure if i then need to get a second grinder for "other" coffee. I might consider banishing the french press altogether if the K10 could excel at something slightly lower down the coarseness - I know very little about the alternative methods like drip and filter and aeropress but so long as there are methods and equipment out there than produce enough for say 4-6 people, then happy to be converted!

Thanks very much!

N


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Received wisdom is for top end grinders to be optimised for one use only, i.e.espresso. Not heard of the K10 being routinely used for pour over. There are some forum members who use the K10 but haven't reported on its ability to grind coarse. The only top end grinder that can do both is the a Mahlkonig Ek43 fitted with cofffee burrs. Another option might be to consider a second grinder for coarse grind - Baratza range or a hand grinder like the newly introduced Hausgrind.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just buy an ek43, the k10 fresh is fab at espresso, but a pain in the butt to dial back out for brewed coffee and probably not the best in relation to grind consistency at brewed level, the EK43 seems to tick many more boxes for you and is zero retention, exceptionally easy to switch between brew methodology.


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

Wow - you guys work fast - many thanks.

OK - K10 knocked on the head for now - unless manual secondary grinder flies with Mrs; EK43 research here we come!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Owning a k10 Fresh I would whole heartedly agree with the above.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

nickmorrisrdg said:


> Wow - you guys work fast - many thanks.
> 
> OK - K10 knocked on the head for now - unless manual secondary grinder flies with Mrs; EK43 research here we come!


We aim to please


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

That said, I have run my K10 now for 5 months and am so happy with the espresso results, I have bought a second grinder to deal with everything else I want to do. I am not stuck for space but I guess it depends on how much brewed coffee you need. The Hausgrind is getting rave reviews so to have that as a back up or brewed grinder will let you keep your K10 for espresso only


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

I did the same, k10f for espresso and used a cheaper vario with steel burrs for filter which was fine for me. Im less sensitive to bad filter where as bad espresso is really bad. The k10f is a fantastic grinder and I may end up keeping mine alongside the ek43 if I can swing some extra kitchen space and the wife doesn't object too much.


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks all for the help. My heart is now set on nan EK43, having done some digging.... Availability / pricing seems to be an issue. Where is the best place to get one?


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

coffee omega I think.....£1600+VAT i recall. Limited availability right now due to fact everyone has to have one


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Coffeeomega maybe


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ouch, thats pricy


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

with the limited production volume and high demand, theres no likelihood of any discounts soon either.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

How much are they from Germany?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Where theres a will, theres a way


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Where theres a will, theres a way


That the same as probate??


----------



## vikingboy (Mar 11, 2013)

USA is 110v, $3000 reduced to $2400 plus taxes, duty and shipping.

i.e. More as expected for a eupopean product.

european prices are same as UK as far as I could tell.

i had a short google to check and availability is still an issue


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its looking like 1500-1600+VAT as being a good price. Have seen some silly prices banded about on other websites


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Don't run something like a US EK through a 110v to 240v inverter, it needs too much power, inverter will go pop! Plus you have to pay VAT and import fees on top so not much cheaper (if at all) anyway.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Are there that many people really after these EK beasts then?


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

I've seen a picture of a grinder, at some sort of barista comp. annoyingly can't find the pic any more but it looks very similar to the ek43, but looks like a more squat version. It has a portafilter attachment on it. Anyone know what that might be?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

An ek43 with a santos base and portafilter attachment.


----------



## nickmorrisrdg (Mar 16, 2014)

Interesting.... That looks a much better size. How easily doable is that, as a set-up?

its this right?:


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

nickmorrisrdg said:


> Interesting.... That looks a much better size. How easily doable is that, as a set-up?
> 
> its this right?:
> 
> View attachment 5935


Bulldog Edition cafe in London had one like that but are now using a normal one again.


----------

